# >> Walt Disney World Resort Reviews & Ratings <<



## WebmasterJackie

If you're looking to read reviews on the Walt Disney World Resort hotels, we've got a new tool over on the DIS with over 1,300 reviews so far!

These reviews are left by our DIS Unplugged listeners, fans, and wdwinfo.com readers and provide helpful information for those looking to visit.

If you've stayed at a Walt Disney World Resort recently (say, within the last year), please help us build our database by leaving a review of your stay!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-resorts/ratings-reviews.cfm


----------

